# Tears and sadness much too soon



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We joined this forum a few weeks ago because of our love for Goldens, of course, and to try to help find the cause or reason of our Kelby's loss of appetite and gradual weight loss.

After all the exams, the x-rays, and the sonogram, our Kelby had surgery last Thursday to find the cause of her problem. Minutes into the surgery they discovered a large mass attached to her stomach plus numerous other masses through out her abdomen. My wife and I were stunned .....to say the least.

We said our goodbyes to Kelby last Friday evening. We are still numb from the whole ordeal, but mostly we are in disbelief that we lost our girl....at only 3 1/2 years of age. Kelby possessed all those things we cherish in Goldens...........intelligence, always at your side, playfull and even silly at times. All those things and more. Kelby had a good, well bred background, and we have thought long and hard at how we could have failed this girl. Was it the food, the water.......everything all the way down to her food bowls, which by the way were made in China, and of which I destroyed into a million pieces. We'll never know why, and all of you folks know as well as us that we are not the only Golden parents to experience this. It is a tragedy for any one to lose a Golden to cancer.....at any age.

We will miss Kelby........dearly. We will miss her shining eyes, her alert stance, her goof ball antics, her romps in the snow with the neighbor boys, training classes, and much more. But most of all I will miss her......being by my side.

We love you Kelby......forever in our hearts. We'll see you at the Bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry at the loss of your sweet Kelby. Please post pictures if you can. That is much to young to lose a beloved golden. You are not alone unfortunately. Many here have lost a much loved companion, many way to young. We hope you'll stay and share stories about Kelby.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's always too soon, but 3-1/2, that's really sad. I'm so sorry


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. She was much too young. A few other members have lost theirs at much too young an age too. It just happens, please don't blame yourself. All the research into finding a pup cannot guarantee their time with us, unfortunately. I hope you're finding comfort in the memories you made together.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. When you feel up to it, may you find comfort in sharing her with us here on the forum.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the memories in your heart bring you comfort at this sad time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your dear girl at such a young age. Losing one at any age is awful, but at 3-1/2. That's just gut-wrenching. I'm so sorry. Please post pictures when you're up to it. Run free at the Bridge, dear girl.


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Please don't feel like it's anything you did or could have prevented! Too many of us have been where you are and know the pain you're feeling. When you feel up to it please come back and share some pics and stories of the wonderful (if too short!) times you had together. 

And when the time is right remember there is no greater way to honor everything you loved about Kelby than to share that love with another Golden. The risk of cancer will still be there - it's a risk we all take and in spite of the fact that the odds are stacked against us the rewards far outweigh the risks involved.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Kelly. I'm stunned, too, that you could lose your precious girl so young. It's what we all dread.

Many prayers for you and your family. And, with time, another Golden will find you and love you.

((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! Much too soon, much too young. I wish I had the magic pill that would make you feel better, just be strong knowing how much you loved her and what a great life you gave her. My deepest sympathy for you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very truly sorry for your loss...may your girl run free at the bridge ...and may you heal quickly from the unfair loss of your precious angel. 3 1/2 is gut-wrenching ...I know


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sorry. I can hear your heart breaking thru your post. She was much too young to leave !! I can also hear what a wonderful, albeit short, life you gave her and the love you shared. I hope you can find some solace in that. There are others here who have walked that path, and I hope you can also find comfort in knowing that there will always be ears to listen and shoulders to cry on. I hope you will continue with us here, and perhaps share more stories and pictures of your sweetheart. And, when the time is right, your heart might even lead you to another sweet babe to share your life. I'm sure your Kelby would be most honored.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hi...i know the feeling..i lost my barney way too soon too...am so sorry for your loss.....please stick around....and when you and your family are ready for a new pup, please get one....he/she will help you make it thru....dulce helped us thru difficult times after we lost barney....we still love barney and will always remain in our hearts forever....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

It's always hard, but I can't imagine what you are going through. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet girl so soon. 

Run free, Kelby.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. You are are right. It was way too soon.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

What a terrible loss at such a young age. I sympathize with you and hope that you are able to honour her memory with another dog at some point.
Liz and Casey


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Cancer is our biggest fear as golden owners. To lose such a precious girl at 3 1/2 is just so heart wrenching. When you're ready, share some stories, post some of your favorite pictures and hopefully you can smile with the memories instead of crying. Stay strong....


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

my heart goes out to you...its never long enough but your loss was at an especially young age...please dont blame yourself..it was an unlikely roll of the dice...i lost my golden on new years eve and I stumbled upon the forum and found alot of comfort here so visit often and tell your story ...you have alot of new friends here to comfort you...by the way I couldnt live without my golden friend and I just adopted a golden puppy..it helped me alot...hope to hear from you...with sympathy, june


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Iam very sorry to read about your Kelby, 3 1/2 is so very young. Tears sprang into my eyes as i read your post. That relentless searching for something you did wrong is natural, but not true. Our beautiful goldens suffer so much cancer in their gene-pool; it is part of the risk of loving one. I bet she had glorious days with you, and that she loved her life.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You are unfortunately one of many members who have found this forum under similar circumstances. Myself included. I wish I had words words that would ease your grief but the only true relief is time.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. Of course there are no words I can say. I remember one time trying to explain how I felt in a similar situation. The best I could do was
_I am not a kid and I have known for a very long time that life is not fair. But it is times like this that you realize just how bad it can suck!_
Kelby rest well and play hard till you meet up with your family again.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can feel your pain and love for Kelby in your words. Its a pain that way to many of us share and also a love that gladly all of us know very well. The pain will lessen with time but never go away, the love will always be there. The people on this forum are wonderful and will help in many ways.

God Speed Kelby


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Your notice of Kelby's passing was so very eloquent. She was a lucky girl to have a dad like you. It seems that no other breed can tug at your heartstrings like our goldens. My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Shelby. Many of us have sadly been down the same path, myself included with my Jake. I lost him to Lymphoma at an early age as well. Please know, that it was nothing you did, or could have prevented. As others have said, it is so prevalent in these wonderful Golden's, and it is a chance we all take with loving, and having their love in return. Only time will help to ease your pain, and you will smile more at all the memories you have in your heart. Rest in Peace sweet Shelby, and run free healthy once again.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Kelby at such a young age. My prayers are with you.....


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

My heart aches for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor Kelby. Still just a baby, really. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Unfortunately cancer is so common in this breed.. but its never easy to lose one so young. Do you have any pictures of her? We'd love for you to share those with us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, so sorry for you're loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry. We all understand your sadness and pain. Please share your Kelby with us when you feel like you can.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please do not blame yourself-I do not think there is anything you could have done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of Kelby. It is always hard to lose our precious pups but 3 1/2 years is just way to young. May all your memories and the love you shared help to heal your broken heart. Cancer is such a terrible disease that is prevelant in goldens and hopefully one day soon there will be a cure. Please know many of us have been in your shoes and understand your pain. It may help alittle to share some pictures and antic of her with us.

Run Free Sweet Girl!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

gosh, I'm so sorry. Of course you haven't failed her; it just happens sometimes.

Hope you'll find another pup to love in the future.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

As everyone has said, this was way too young. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You must be in such incredible shock, to lose such a young dog. Kelby is romping at the Bridge with a great pack of angels, but you're left with your heartache. Please don't feel guilt about her passing. Our beloved goldens are plagued with cancer and age matters not to this insidious disease. My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We are so sorry to hear of Kelby's passing--especially at so young an age. I can't even begin to comprehend the grief you must be feeling right now..........

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Be comforted knowing that Kelby is pain-free and waiting for you at the Bridge..........

SJ


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Try not to blame yourself. When my five year old Tess was diagnosed with lymphoma last Jan., the first thing the oncologist said was''it's not your fault and anything you did.'' It's just so hard to accept that our wonderful goldens are cursed by cancer.So,so unfair.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet young girl. My heart is breaking with yours.

Godspeed sweet angel Kelby....................


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*For you and Kelby*

*Remember Our Love*
*
*​ *I was chosen today
I'm learning to fly
the world took me away,
but please don't you cry

And I chose you today 
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don't say that I'm gone

When you're feeling alone
just remember our love,
I'm up near the stars
looking down from above.

Remember our love 
In a moment you'll see
that I'm still here beside you 
when you're thinking of me.

Julie Epp *​


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry but your precious memories will help.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry... Its never easy. Please know the days to come will be easier.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

My wife and I would like to thank everyone for the kind, generous and comforting words regarding Kelby Gail. We appreciate it very much, and we are somewhat amazed that so many people extend kind words to two people who are basically strangers to all. The Golden bond appears to be far reaching. It's been almost a week now and we are better, but it doesn't take much for that memory or picture or whatever to make the tears swell in the eyes. Again, we thank you all.

If I do post pictures of Kelby, where would be the proper place to do so?

Take care all.

Michael


----------



## Alfies dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I too lost a goldie too young in 1995. the pain does ease, but thankfully the memories still last, and give me a smile.
I am sure you are upset, angry and bemused, but you must realise that this was not your fault.
I am very sorry for your loss.

*Treasured Friend 
I lost a treasured friend today
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And share her silent thoughts with me...
She'll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to His golden throne.
Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.
When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know...
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with her bark.*​


----------



## Alfies dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Kelby's Dad

You can post your pictures here.
When replying to a message click on manage attachments, and browse.
This wioll take you to your own files on your computor where you can upload. Then submit your reply, and hopefully your pictures will be there in your post.

Regards


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

All Goldens die too young, but 3 1/2 is gut-wrenchingly young. We get so used to the total responsibility we have over these dogs that it's hard to confront the fact that we simply aren't the gods they think we are. As others have said so well, it's natural to blame yourself and to search for someting you could have done differently, but cancer is not something you give a dog; it's something that happens because of a multitude of unknown factors.

Celebrate that you gave this sweet dog a life of love, romps, and friends. If you can, come back and share stories and pictures of her. Her life is no less beautiful for having been short.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. It is way too young to loose a furbaby like Kelby. Your are in my thoughts and prayers. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Let your sorrow and grief be tempered with the knowledge your sweet Kelby is healthy and waiting for you in the meadow by Rainbow Bridge. The reunion is not in question and Kelby will watch over you until then.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I am sooooo sorry! I was in tears, reading your post! I don't know what to say...other then, I am truely truely sorry that you lost her so soon!*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Kelby - sadly we have no control over the dreaded cancer - if only we had, we could save an awful lot of heartache. It is natural to try and think if you could have done anything different, and i am certain that the answer would be the same - no. You loved your girl, and you have given her the ultimate sacrifice, you let her go to the bridge peacefully.

Keep Kelby's memory safe in your hearts, she will always be with you on silent paws, and in time you will remember her with a smile.

"OUR DOGS NEVER REALLY DIE
THEY JUST SNUGGLE DEEP INSIDE THE SAFETY OF OUR HEARTS

GENTLY SETTLING DOWN TO SLEEP AMONGST THE MEMORIES WE HAVE SHARED

AND FROM THAT SAFE PLACE THEY VENTURE FORTH, WHENEVER WE CHOOSE TO 
REMEMBER THEM."

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Kelby - you were much too young


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am terribly sorry and saddened to read about the loss of Kelby at such a young age. None of us ever know when the time will come for our beloved companions to leave us, or understand why they leave us so early, so the important thing is to love and treasure them each and every day we have them, as it is evident that you and your family did with Kelby. I hope all the wonderful memories of her will bring you joy and peace as you deal with her terrible loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my.*

I am SO VERY SAD to read about your Kelby.

It JUST isn't fair!

You will see her at the Bridge.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

For you and kelby, a small poem....

***********************************
May I Go Now?

May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?

I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and loving light.
I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.

But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears.

I'll not be far,
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go.
Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too,
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.

So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.

- Written for a beloved pet & friend, by Susan A. Jackson


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Thinking of you and sending comfort your way. We lost our Golden this past April & it was so very hard. I can not imagine losing her at 3 1/2 years old. I am sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Deeply sad.*

Truly sorry for your great loss. There has not been a single gone by that I don't think of my Beau. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Kelby - RIP

This poem was written by a gentleman that owned and lost a Bulldog, but it certainly applies to all breeds. Someone sent it to me after I lost Beau, and I hope it brings you some comfort as it did for me through grieving period.

*Do Dogs Go To Heaven?*

*My little bully passed away, no more to breath a sound.*
*I held him for the last time, then gently laid him in the ground.*
*Day and night I wept so much, in tears I thought I'd drown.*
*I searched my soul for comfort, but no peace therein was found.*

*In great despair, I hit my knees and then began to pray.*
*"Father will I ever see, my dog again someday?"*
*I raised my eyes and saw an angel standing near a gate.*
*I sensed an inner peace I'd never felt before that day.*

*The angel smiled and said to me, "Oh man of little faith!*
*God sees every bird that falls; He knows your bully's fate.*
*I have met your little dog, and I saw him pass my way.*
*Your precious dog is still alive; he just walked through this gate.*

*Paradise is lovelier than you can comprehend.*
*No pain or grief, no tears or fears, and life will have no end.*
*God gave to man His only Son, to cover all his sins.*
*So why would God withhold from you, your pure and loving friend?"*

*The angel took me by the hand and said, "Now come with me.*
*A glimpse of paradise I'll give, to you so you can see."*
*Through the gate and o'er the Rainbow Bridge we did proceed.*
*Through green valleys filled with flowers, rolling hills, and trees.*

*"So this is paradise" I said. The place was filled with joy.*
*I saw my bully playing there, with dogs and cats and toys.*
*He also had some doggie treats, and food that he enjoyed.*
*He'd made a lot of new friends there, including girls and boys.*

*Then I saw a child come near, and hug my little mate.*
*She said to him, "I love you so", and kissed him on the face.*
*The angel said, "The child just crossed the Rainbow Bridge today.*
*Now she needs a little friend, to love and help her play.*

*God's love for her would be enough, in that make no mistake.*
*But in His love, He knew full well, the child would need a mate.*
*That is why God called your dog unto this splendid place.*
*God's entrusted her to him, 'till you pass through the gate."*

*I pleaded,"May I hug them both?" The angel answered, "No!*
*You'd violate a scared site, and now it's time to go."*
*He led me back across the Bridge and through the gate to home.*
*He left me there with new-found hope and peace within my soul.*

*If someone ever asks what happens to a dog that dies,*
*Just give a gentle smile of joy and look them in the eye.*
*Take their hand and comfort them and tell them not to cry.*
*For dogs don't die, they simply cross a bridge to paradise.*


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Kelby. I am just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sincere condolences to your family for the early loss of your sweet Kelby.RIP Sweet Kelby.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss so early , i feel for you having gone though this 2 weeks ago,


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your precious girl. I too know your heartbreak, we lost our Daisy also at the age of 3 1/2 in April 2007 to lymphoma cancer, hers was very aggressive. Try to hold on to her memories, she will be forever with you in your heart. Take Care.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.....to lose a dear one at 3 1/2 years old is just not fair...
Peace to both you and your wife...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Kelby. I agree with the others who have posted that any age is too young, but 3 1/2...wow. Many hugs and prayers are coming your way. Rest in peace at the bridge, sweet girl.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved Oakley just one year ago and he was six and died very suddenly. It was the deepest loss I have ever felt and I cried for a long time but please know that in time, you will start to feel better and remember all the good memories you shared together. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That is so sad. I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lawbear (Apr 26, 2007)

*I've been there...*

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost a Golden to cancer at two years old. It is hard at any age, but particularly difficult at such a young age. If you care to, look up my post "Remembering Webster, one year later." A new puppy is the best cure for grief. God bless.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Many of us have suffered a similar loss. I hope you find comfort here. I know I did. Knowing that there are so many people who love there Golden's the way I do. They are not just pets, but family members.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*I AM SO SORRY AND I, AS SO MANY OTHERS HERE, KNOW HOW YOUR HEART IS BREAKING NOW.*

*YOU DID NOTHING WRONG, YOU COULD NOT HAVE PREVENTED THIS. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KayCee TO CANCER LAST MAY 25. SHE WAS 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS, L WEEK OLD. I KNEW EVEN THEN I COULD NOT HAVE PREVENTED IT. SHE HAD AN ENLARGED HEART CHAMBER AND A MALFORMED BUT PERFECT WORKING KIDNEY AND WE HAD BLOOD PANELS DONE OFTEN, X-RYS, ULTRASOUNDS, TO KEEP TRACK OF HER INISDES. SHE HAD HAD ULTRASOUND JUST 6 MONTHS EARLIER AND NO SIGN OF A TUMOR. BUT THEN 6 MONTHS LATER, ONE THE SIZE OF SOFT BALL AND ENGULFED HER APPENDIX AND ENCIRCLED HER INTESTINES. *

*CANCER SEEMS TO KNOW NO AGE LIMITS, YOUNG OR OLD. IT JUST STRIKES WHOEVER IT WANTS TO, OLD HUMANS AND DOGS, YOUNG DOGS AND HUMAN BABIES AND TODDLES. *


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: I've been there.....*

Lawbear, 

I read your post about Webster and I thank you for sharing that with us. He was a beautiful young man and I could tell you were so proud of him. It's truly amazing the love these dogs generate, and I am thankful for the short time our Kelby graced our hearts. It's so obvious there are many, many people that have experienced the heart break that we recently went thru, and again we thank everyone for the kind words. It has helped immensely. 
There were several folks that asked if we could put up some pictures of Kelby. We are working on that and should have them up soon.

Kelbys'Dad


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I don't get on here much any more, so I apologize for sending this late. I just want to extend my deepest sympathies to you and your family in your loss of Kelby. Rest in peace sweet Kelby Gail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelby's Dad*

Kelby's Dad

We look forward to the pictures of your angel.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres never a time when we're ready to say good bye to our babies. We spend every day, every hour and every minute we can with them and go through so many life obstacles with them by oursides and no matter how bad it gets, they seem to always understand, and have an answer. Kelby was beautiful, and theres no way you could've caused this. Just like humans, god lets these beautiful companions into our lives for a purpose, and he allows them to complete what they were sent to us for, and brings them home to wait for us at that beautiful bridge. When I lost Penny, I knew she wouldn't want me to break down and never love again. I'm sure Kelby would want the same. She will help the big guy send another into your life for you to share the same love she enjoyed and loved. I'm truly sorry for your loss, but don't think its forever, she is with you, and she is waiting. God Speed Kelby, you'll be missed sweet girl.


----------

